# Strange town names



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I was by Burr,Mn yesterday.Fitting name for Mn.Brrrrrrr


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I


swmnhay said:


> I was by Burr,Mn yesterday.Fitting name for Mn.Brrrrrrr


OK......got one for you Cy. Nutbush, TN. Childhood home of Tina Turner.....located in what is called West Tennessee.







. She even had a song about the town......called "Nutbush City Limits"

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

How about "Two Egg, Fl."


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Boring, Maryland; yes it was/is and Accident, Maryland are two that come to mind when we lived there. Can't start to list some of the ones here in Kentucky. You might think this was a porn site if I listed two that are in PA.







JD3430 can list them, there are in his neck of the woods.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Frost,Mn is fitting also.And I wonder how they got the name for Climax,Mn














_


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"Intercourse", "Bird in Hand", "Blue Ball"....yeah we got some real winners here in PA!!! Lol


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

There is one in Austria that Snoops says has trouble keeping their signs. I won't name it here, but it starts with a "F".

Yep, that's the one.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> "Intercourse"


Sounds like you got a sister city in Austria lol!

We got Boing Boing, Bong Bong, Burrumbuttock, Chinaman's Knob, Cock Wash, Cock Burn, Come By Chance, Delicate Nobby, Humpty Doo, Mount Buggery, Nowhere Else, Tittybong and a few other strange ones here in Aus.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"Chinaman's Knob" would have to be changed here. It's too politically incorrect and ethnically insensitive.
We have a very famous cheesesteak joint in Philly called "******". It was named "******" because the original owner had eyes that were "chinese looking".
In the last few years, people complained and the restaurant was forced to change its' name.
I'll bet the Washington Redskins will get renamed in the next 5 years.
http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/philly-steak-shop-changing-controversial-name-from-******-steaks-to-joes-steaks-soda-shop


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We drive thru a Wawpecong on the way to the in laws house. After Wawpecong is Sweetser and Converse. One of those last two always had a sign up for a Butts reunion every fall. I couldn't be a Butts as if I had any kids it would be inevitable that one of them would be named Seymour.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

We've got Cut and Shoot, Blowout, Bootleg, Climax, Conception, Dime Box, Ding Dong, Frog Hop, Gun Barrel City, Gunsight, Hoop and Holler, Jot 'Em Down, Looneyville, Nameless, Notrees, Pointblank, Roach, Uncertain.......the list goes on and on.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> "Chinaman's Knob" would have to be changed here. It's too politically incorrect and ethnically insensitive.


I've got no idea how it's still allowed in this country. Just the other day, I heard that pork will no longer be a menu option on Qantas Airlines flights into or out of Dubai, as they don't eat it. My fix would have been leave it on the menu, if they don't want it, don't eat it???


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Hell for Certain in Leslie County KY.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Every once in a while the local paper headline reads "Fertile woman marries Manly man", here in northern Iowa.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

barnrope said:


> Every once in a while the local paper headline reads "Fertile woman marries Manly man", here in northern Iowa.


Now that's funny rite there.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

kyfred said:


> Hell for Certain in Leslie County KY.


LOVE IT!!!!

I assume high school nickname is "The Devils" ????


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Toad suck, frog lick, ark lol


----------

